# TORTOISES NESTING & REMOVAL OF EGGS



## HermanniChris

How does a tortoise nest? When does a tortoise nest? How many eggs are laid? How long will they incubate for? Just how do you incubate them? 

All these questions and more are answered in this very video. Learn about the importance of having an appropriate outdoor enclosure, keeping tortoises in groups and the truth about male combat. 

A few words for the viewer: this video mainly covers Mediterranean tortoises of the genus Testudo such as Hermann’s, Greek and Marginated tortoises. 

Watch *“EPISODE 9: NESTING TORTOISES!”* right here:


----------

